# why is it so hard to find a DTG company that can also print inside neck labels?



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

I've contacted several DTG companies and none offer this service. Some however, are able to print on the back near the neck. 

Does anyone have leads to contract DTG printers who are able to do neck labels and maybe offer fulfillment/drop shipping together?

many thanks in advanced...


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

can be done but would be awkward, awkward = more cost and for neck labels you wont be talking pennies and usually wouldnt be worth it for customer or supplier.
cost of pre treat, then drying and all associated processes may equal more than the cost for the Tee shirt.
screen or pad print is what you want
John


----------



## iconprinting (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, I'm with John on this one. Positioning the plate just right for this print position is super tricky too. And it just isn't cost effective (for the reasons John has outlined). 
Transfer Print is a great option for creating the tagless label finish. We ofter DTG print the main artwork and then finish with a Transfer inside collar print. A high quality Transfer print is barely any different to the DTG finish, takes less than half the time and costs very little.

Hope this helps!

Chloe


----------

